# But, it's against my religious beliefs!!!!



## Grumpy Ol' Man (Sep 1, 2015)

The Kentucky Clerk, Kim Davis, continues to refuse issuance of marriage licenses to same-sex couples.  She is defying a court order.  The SCOTUS refused to set aside the lower court rulings telling her to do her job.  She screams "religious persecution", saying to issue marriage licenses to same-sex couples would violate Biblical law.  Ummm.... Ms. Davis, I thought one of the Ten Commandments had something to do with "adultery".  What a hypocrite. 

http://www.usnews.com/news/articles...lerk-fighting-gay-marriage-has-wed-four-times

_"She gave birth to twins five months after divorcing her first husband. They were fathered by her third husband but adopted by her second. Davis worked at the clerk's office at the time of each divorce and has since remarried."_


----------



## AZ Jim (Sep 1, 2015)

Always that pesky skeleton in the closet, eh?  You said it.....hypocrite.


----------



## AprilT (Sep 1, 2015)

Then she shouldn't be in a service job that part of the requirements is that she serves all the people equally according to the laws of which she is beholden to.  She is employed as a public servant for which she accepts a salary, can't do the job, find other suitable work that doesn't go against your beliefs.  So, I gather lawsuits will follow, more tax dollars down the drain for hypocrisy.


----------



## Grumpy Ol' Man (Sep 1, 2015)

AprilT said:


> Then she shouldn't be in a service job that part of the requirements is that she serves all the people equally according to the laws of which she is beholden to.  She is employed as a public servant for which she accepts a salary, can't do the job, find other suitable work that doesn't go against your beliefs.  So, I gather lawsuits will follow, more tax dollars down the drain for hypocrisy.



She's not "hired".  She is holding an elected position in that county.  So, she cannot be removed from office other than by impeachment.  In most states the impeachment of an elected official takes a special election where 2/3 or the registered voters in the most recent election have to vote for impeachment.  IOW, the court system needs to find some means of removing her from office other than what I believe would be "Constitutionally correct".

I wonder if the court finds her in contempt, if she could be incarcerated.  If in jail, would not an assistant then be in charge of the office.  If that assistant began issuing licenses, perhaps they just let her rot in jail until the next election cycle.


----------



## AprilT (Sep 1, 2015)

Grumpy Ol' Man said:


> She's not "hired".  She is holding an elected position in that county.  So, she cannot be removed from office other than by impeachment.  In most states the impeachment of an elected official takes a special election where 2/3 or the registered voters in the most recent election have to vote for impeachment.  IOW, the court system needs to find some means of removing her from office other than what I believe would be "Constitutionally correct".
> 
> I wonder if the court finds her in contempt, if she could be incarcerated.  If in jail, would not an assistant then be in charge of the office.  If that assistant began issuing licenses, perhaps they just let her rot in jail until the next election cycle.




How ever you want to look at it, she's still hired, even if elected, she was hired and is receiving a salary and if can't fulfill the duties of the job can be removed if in violation of the laws of that job.


----------



## Underock1 (Sep 1, 2015)

..and yet in spite of all, she is willing to risk jail for no other reason than that _she really believes this stuff_ *!!!*
I do my best to respect other peoples beliefs, but I find it harder and harder every day with respect to the fundamentalists.
When I am flipping channels and stumble on an Evangelist, I want to vomit at the ignorance spewing from their mouths.
 As a non believer, I have my own bias, but I honestly do believe that a lot of these mental cases we have walking around the streets have their roots in this kind of nonsense. Forgive me if I happened to offend anyone. This is not directed at anyone on here. I hope I don't get banned for being abusive, but I just can't take their ---- any more.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 1, 2015)

She shouldn't step on anyone's rights for her religious beliefs, maybe she should work for her church.  She needs to be removed from her position one way or another.  Her religion must cause her to discriminate against her fellow man, doesn't sound very kind or holy to me.


----------



## Kitties (Sep 1, 2015)

This little B word is a right pile-o-crap. The world doesn't revolve around her personal beliefs. I assume her salary is tax dollar paid. Some tax dollars from gay people. But she's willing to take the money.


----------



## fureverywhere (Sep 1, 2015)

On another site I nominated her for a Josh Duggar Hypocrite Award...kick them all to the curb, those Hobby Lobby clowns too.


----------



## Butterfly (Sep 1, 2015)

Bottom line is if you aren't prepared to fulfill the requirements of a job, get another job.


----------



## Warrigal (Sep 1, 2015)

Speaking for myself, if I was lawfully asked to do something in my job that I considered to be immoral or otherwise against my conscience, I would have two options. I could resign on a matter of principle or I could defy the law and take the consequences - being dismissed or perhaps facing charges or other legal penalties.

You can't have it both ways i.e. defying the law and keeping your job.
Perhaps she is willing to make herself a martyr over this issue?


----------



## mitchezz (Sep 2, 2015)

Just started humming Harper Valley PTA.


----------



## Jackie22 (Sep 3, 2015)

Kim Davis is in custody until she signs marriage licenses. Crowd outside erupts in applause 

BREAKING: Judge sends Rowan Clerk #KimDavis to jail until she agrees to comply with his order to issue marriage licenses. 
5 RETWEETS 2 FAVORITES 



http://www.kentucky.com/2015/09/03/4018194_live-updates-developments-in-rowan.html?rh=1


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 3, 2015)

oops...I see someone already posted that she is in jail.


----------



## Warrigal (Sep 3, 2015)

That sounds very odd to me. 
Surely this is not a criminal matter.
She should be dismissed, not held in jail without charge.

What happened to _habeas corpus? 

_Also, what about the rest of the office?
I understand they are acting in solidarity.


----------



## AZ Jim (Sep 3, 2015)

Dame Warrigal said:


> That sounds very odd to me.
> Surely this is not a criminal matter.
> She should be dismissed, not held in jail without charge.
> 
> ...



Violation of a court order is a criminal offense.  She was jailed for contempt of court.  Perfectly legal done all the time.


----------



## Warrigal (Sep 3, 2015)

Yes, that thought occurred to me after posting.
How long can such incarceration go on?
There must be a time limit, surely.

This seems a good way to create a public martyr.


----------



## AZ Jim (Sep 3, 2015)

Dame Warrigal said:


> Yes, that thought occurred to me after posting.
> How long can such incarceration go on?
> There must be a time limit, surely.
> 
> This seems a good way to create a public martyr.



She will be in Jail until she acquiesces and does her job as the court directed or authorizes a deputy in her office to issue such licenses as may be requested.


----------



## QuickSilver (Sep 3, 2015)

Yes DW... A judge can find someone in "contempt of court" and send them to jail..  She is definitely in Contempt..... that being the SUPREME Court... can't get higher than that..


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 3, 2015)

There is no limit on the length of time she can spend in jail.

I have a feeling she is enjoying all the attention - _for now_.


----------



## Underock1 (Sep 3, 2015)

Send her to school.


----------



## Butterfly (Sep 4, 2015)

Dame Warrigal said:


> Yes, that thought occurred to me after posting.
> How long can such incarceration go on?
> There must be a time limit, surely.
> 
> This seems a good way to create a public martyr.




She won't be a real martyr because she is so very clearly wrong.  She cannot keep her job getting paid by the taxpayers and refuse to fulfill its requirements.  She is just an idiot.  Signing the marriage licenses didn't indicate approval or condoning of gay marriage, just that the parties were entitled to be married under the civil law.


----------



## Warrigal (Sep 4, 2015)

It sounds like she is choosing to martyr herself and will be seen as such by people with a like view of same sex marriage.
Martyrdom doesn't actually have very much to do with right or wrong. 
It is about refusing to give in in the face of sanctions.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Sep 4, 2015)

She defied a court order and only one other employee out of six supports her.  She is a jerk, pure and simple...


----------



## Warrigal (Sep 4, 2015)

That one is her son, by the way. 

The trouble seems to be that she is an elected official, not an appointed one.
The process of removing her would be difficult and lengthy, possibly dragging on until January.



> *Can she be fired?*
> 
> In a sense, yes, but it is unlikely to happen, and it would take awhile. The county clerk is an elected official, and she cannot be removed from office by any local officials, or by any state official acting alone. She can be ousted by the State Legislature, but that is an extremely rare occurrence, and neither the law nor court rulings offer much guidance on what constitutes grounds for removal. In a conservative state, Ms. Davis is likely to find considerable support among lawmakers.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ralphy1 (Sep 4, 2015)

Fine, she should rot in jail, but not likely.  And now she is getting her fifteen minutes of fame...


----------



## QuickSilver (Sep 4, 2015)

Dame Warrigal said:


> It sounds like she is choosing to martyr herself and will be seen as such by people with a like view of same sex marriage.
> Martyrdom doesn't actually have very much to do with right or wrong.
> It is about refusing to give in in the face of sanctions.



In actuality those taking her position are in the minority here..  She is being looked at as a bigoted idiot..  NOT a martyr.


----------



## Warrigal (Sep 4, 2015)

Martyrdom is in the eye of the one, not the onlookers.

Joan of Arc was seen as deluded by her opponents.
So was Stephen, the first Christian martyr.

Without people opposed to you, people that you can defy, there is no martyrdom.

In her mind, she is standing up for the right, and she could possibly decide to spend the rest of her life in jail.
There are people who would applaud her action.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Sep 4, 2015)

There are a lot people applauding her right now...


----------



## QuickSilver (Sep 4, 2015)

Perhaps... but hardly the majority of Americans...  We know who are supporting her...


----------



## Ameriscot (Sep 4, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> There are a lot people applauding her right now...



And I know who. Evangelicals who want to ignore separation of church and state, stick the ten commandments in courtrooms, and send all gays to be converted. 

Idiots.


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 4, 2015)

I find it difficult to comprehend how first world people can take some of these individuals seriously, particularly when their 
private lives are often less than stellar.


----------



## Sunny (Sep 4, 2015)

I think she is either 1) a nut case, or 2) being used by some religious right group to become a "martyr" for their beliefs.

I don't think she belongs in jail, though. Why not just fire her? Isn't that the usual course of events when a person refuses to do the job they are getting paid for?


----------



## Ameriscot (Sep 4, 2015)

Sunny said:


> I think she is either 1) a nut case, or 2) being used by some religious right group to become a "martyr" for their beliefs.
> 
> I don't think she belongs in jail, though. Why not just fire her? Isn't that the usual course of events when a person refuses to do the job they are getting paid for?



You can't just fire an elected official. I think impeachment is an option.


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 4, 2015)

Sunny said:


> I think she is either 1) a nut case, or 2) being used by some religious right group to become a "martyr" for their beliefs.
> 
> I don't think she belongs in jail, though. Why not just fire her? Isn't that the usual course of events when a person refuses to do the job they are getting paid for?



She's in jail because she refused/defied a court order, not because she didn't perform a job duty.


----------



## Underock1 (Sep 4, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> There are a lot people applauding her right now...



One of the things that make it easier for me to accept my mortality.


----------



## Underock1 (Sep 4, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> I find it difficult to comprehend how first world people can take some of these individuals seriously, particularly when their
> private lives are often less than stellar.



Its not about intelligence. Its about being indoctrinated from cradle to grave immersed in a society where expressing a contrary view destroys relationships and hurts loved ones to no avail. Its extremely difficult to alter early impressions, especially when reinforced on a weekly, and often daily basis. Rationalizing absurdity has become an art form.


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 4, 2015)

Underock, what you say makes a great deal of sense. I neglected to allow for brainwashing disguised as love. An insidious form of abuse.


----------



## Pruz (Sep 4, 2015)

What is going to be interesting is that she is one of three clerks refusing to issue marriage licenses to same sex couples and if the state legislators do not act to impeach them, the DoJ is going to rein down on the state of KY. The governor is refusing to deal with it because he wants to wait until a new governor is on office, and then the state could change state law to somehow accommodate the clerks... but they are still breaking federal law. I do not see how those people think they can get around the federal government. 
http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2015/09/02/us/same-sex-marriage-kentucky-supreme-court.html?_r=0


----------



## QuickSilver (Sep 4, 2015)

The twisted and misguided belief in nullification....  ie.. that States can ignore Federal law.


----------



## AZ Jim (Sep 4, 2015)

http://news.yahoo.com/gay-couples-try-wed-defiant-clerk-sits-jail-082850785.html#

Marriage licenses issued to gay couple in spite of Davis.


----------



## fureverywhere (Sep 4, 2015)

Originally Posted by *Ralphy1* 

				 There are a lot people applauding her right now...

One of the things that make it easier for me to accept my mortality. 

Couldn't have answered that better meself.

I was listening to the news on the way home. She has a lawyer determined to keep appealing. Her hubby is carrying a sign about Sodom and Gomorrah and she's still whining...I know some really good uses for duct tape...


----------



## Ameriscot (Sep 4, 2015)

As always, Helen doesn't beat around the bush. Wise woman.

http://margaretandhelen.com/2015/09/04/the-gop-really-has-lowered-the-bar-on-what-constitutes-being-a-christian/


----------



## Underock1 (Sep 4, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> As always, Helen doesn't beat around the bush. Wise woman.
> 
> http://margaretandhelen.com/2015/09/04/the-gop-really-has-lowered-the-bar-on-what-constitutes-being-a-christian/



That was so good, Ameriscot. Really made me laugh, and exactly on the money. Thanks for the pleasant interlude.:laugh:


----------



## Underock1 (Sep 4, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Underock, what you say makes a great deal of sense. I neglected to allow for brainwashing disguised as love. An insidious form of abuse.



Thank you Shalimar. I am afraid I am becoming less and less tolerant of the intolerant. I don't hate Christians. As you could tell from my post, almost everyone I love in the world is one. I well remember the warm feeling of sitting in church with my family, surrounded by a community of people who truly cared for each other. What I see on my TV every day now is not that. 
We have four different religious channels grouped next to each other. As I flip by them all I hear is a steady stream of mind poison and exploitation of the ignorant, always loudly proclaimed as *"THE TRUTH"*. :yuk:


----------



## Jackie22 (Sep 4, 2015)

Spot on, especially this......."Funny thing in all of this… Kim says she’s a Democrat.  Well as far as I’m concerned, if it walks like a duck, quacks like a duck and uses religion to justify hate, then it’s a member of the GOP by default. I mean it.  Really."


----------



## fureverywhere (Sep 4, 2015)

See how I feel about religion is believe whatever makes you happy, or don't. But no one has the right to shove their faith down someone else's throat. I know some women at work who are devout Christians. There's one who sings gospel in the bathroom...and I wish I could be as happy as she always sounds. But no hate speech from them, all are black and all will tell you their G-d loves everybody, no exceptions.

Those are worthy Christians. My family goes all over the map with religion. I have relations in PA who are the very fundamentalists I despise. I lean towards Judaism. My hubby is lapsed Catholic, one son agnostic and one son practicing Buddhist...well you know we're covered on all fronts. But religion is an individual thing.


----------



## Butterfly (Sep 4, 2015)

Underock1 said:


> Its not about intelligence. Its about being indoctrinated from cradle to grave immersed in a society where expressing a contrary view destroys relationships and hurts loved ones to no avail. Its extremely difficult to alter early impressions, especially when reinforced on a weekly, and often daily basis. Rationalizing absurdity has become an art form.



But she wasn't indoctrinated from cradle to grave.  She has been married four times (or maybe only 3).  One of her children was fathered by her husband-in-waiting while she was still married to the one before him.  She "found the Lord" fairly recently.


----------



## Butterfly (Sep 4, 2015)

Underock1 said:


> Thank you Shalimar. I am afraid I am becoming less and less tolerant of the intolerant. I don't hate Christians. As you could tell from my post, almost everyone I love in the world is one. I well remember the warm feeling of sitting in church with my family, surrounded by a community of people who truly cared for each other. What I see on my TV every day now is not that.
> We have four different religious channels grouped next to each other. As I flip by them all I hear is a steady stream of mind poison and exploitation of the ignorant, always loudly proclaimed as *"THE TRUTH"*. :yuk:




I agree.  I am a person of faith, and what we hear from these evangelical fanatics has nothing to do with Christianity.


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 4, 2015)

I have often marveled at the straws some will clutch in order to belong. I suppose there is a certain safety in a structured paint by number life. Frankly, it frightens me. If I give over my right to personally decide what is moral and what is not to a right wing fanatical organisation/church only faintly espousing Christian values, how am I not brainwashed? Where is my free will?


----------



## Warrigal (Sep 4, 2015)

Butterfly said:


> But she wasn't indoctrinated from cradle to grave.  She has been married four times (or maybe only 3).  One of her children was fathered by her husband-in-waiting while she was still married to the one before him.  She "found the Lord" fairly recently.



Exactly Butterfly. She probably identifies with the woman at the well in the gospel story. Her zeal is strong because of this.

On another note - her period of incarceration is currently 7 days (heard it on a radio bulletin this morning).
This is probably insufficient to get her to back down or resign.

I also heard that she is not the only Kentucky official refusing to sign marriage licences but so far she is the only one to be jailed.
This story could drag on for a long time yet.


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 4, 2015)

> her period of incarceration is currently 7 days



It's my understanding from the news report I heard that the judge said he will keep her in jail at least a week, at which point he will give her the chance to do as she has been ordered.


----------



## tnthomas (Sep 4, 2015)

Jackie22 said:


> Spot on, especially this......."Funny thing in  all of this… Kim says she’s a Democrat.  Well as far as I’m concerned,  if it walks like a duck, quacks like a duck and uses religion to justify  hate, then it’s a member of the GOP by default. I mean it.   Really."


QFT(Quoted For Truth)



Shalimar said:


> I have often marveled at the straws some will clutch in order to belong. I suppose there is a certain safety in a structured paint by number life. Frankly, it frightens me. If I give over my right to personally decide what is moral and what is not to a right wing fanatical organisation/church only faintly espousing Christian values, how am I not brainwashed? Where is my free will?



Again, QFT


----------



## WhatInThe (Sep 5, 2015)

Grumpy Ol' Man said:


> She's not "hired".  She is holding an elected position in that county.  So, she cannot be removed from office other than by impeachment.  In most states the impeachment of an elected official takes a special election where 2/3 or the registered voters in the most recent election have to vote for impeachment.  IOW, the court system needs to find some means of removing her from office other than what I believe would be "Constitutionally correct".
> 
> I wonder if the court finds her in contempt, if she could be incarcerated.  If in jail, would not an assistant then be in charge of the office.  If that assistant began issuing licenses, perhaps they just let her rot in jail until the next election cycle.



The fact that she works for the government takes away some rights she could exercise as a private sector employee or owner. She is going for martyrdom. 

Separation of church & state is what it should come down to. Including the government getting out of sanctioning a religious based marriage with a license. Civil unions are one thing but other than stopping a kid from marrying parents, siblings etc the government needs to be out of the marriage business. 

Other than trying to prove selective or unequal enforcement of federal policy she doesn't have much ground here.


----------



## jujube (Sep 5, 2015)

Hopefully when she gets out of jail, she'll be impeached and won't be able to find anything but a job as a Walmart cashier.  Unfortunately, that could lead to the problem of her refusing to sell KY Jelly to anyone until she determines their ****** orientation.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 5, 2015)

jujube said:


> Hopefully when she gets out of jail, she'll be impeached and won't be able to find anything but a job as a Walmart cashier.  Unfortunately, that could lead to the problem of her refusing to sell KY Jelly to anyone until she determines their ****** orientation.



..or she could open a bakery and refuse to bake a wedding  cake for same sex couples...or open a boarding house and refuse to allow same sex couples to share a room...*sigh*


----------



## AZ Jim (Sep 5, 2015)

Maybe she'll end up in a Pharmacy and refuse to sell birth control products including morning after pills and condoms.


----------



## fureverywhere (Sep 5, 2015)

She'll end up at Micky D's and refuse to sell burgers to people "who look funny that way".


----------



## Don M. (Sep 5, 2015)

If this woman has a problem with performing her assigned duties...because of her religious beliefs...she needs to look for a different job.


----------



## Butterfly (Sep 5, 2015)

Don M. said:


> If this woman has a problem with performing her assigned duties...because of her religious beliefs...she needs to look for a different job.



Absolutely!  We do not get to choose which laws to obey.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 27, 2015)

Looks like this character has found a home with a political party that will support her and her intolerance.  More here.

Rowan County Clerk Kim Davis announced on Friday that she and her husband had officially switched to the Republican Party. Davis argued that the Democratic Party no longer represents her. Davis has engaged in a contentious political battle with Kentucky Democratic Governor Steve Beshear, who she claims is violating her religious freedom, by requiring her to issue marriage licenses to same sex couples.


----------



## AZ Jim (Sep 27, 2015)

There is no way on a public forum that I can reveal my level of contempt for this POS.  I'm glad she no longer is calling  herself a Democrat, she and the republicans deserve each other.  Together they represent the hypocritical, intolerant, ignorance that has taken over that party.


----------



## Grumpy Ol' Man (Sep 27, 2015)

Now, if someone would post the photos of her and Huckabee in a compromising.......................


----------



## fureverywhere (Sep 27, 2015)

Now, if someone would post the photos of her and Huckabee in a compromising.......................:disgust:


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 27, 2015)

Scar stuff. Lolololol.


----------



## BobF (Sep 27, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> There is no way on a public forum that I can reveal my level of contempt for this POS.  I'm glad she no longer is calling  herself a Democrat, she and the republicans deserve each other.  Together they represent the hypocritical, intolerant, ignorance that has taken over that party.



Not sure what you are speaking of Jim.    If any party needs to be ashamed it would be the Democrats but I would also like to see both of them removed from our government someway.    Both are very distorted from the way our government should be run, by the persons we vote in to represent our voting territory.   Not to please some bigots of either political party.


----------



## jujube (Sep 27, 2015)

I'm voting for Bozo.  I mean, what's another clown in Washington?


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 27, 2015)

Jujube, hahahahahahahaha.


----------



## dangerwillrobinson (Sep 29, 2015)

It's important to point out she is NOT a martyr. In order to be a martyr, you have to die. If only...


----------



## dangerwillrobinson (Sep 29, 2015)

Being jailed for contempt of court is not punitive, it's coercive. Bunning should have thrown away the key.


----------



## fureverywhere (Sep 29, 2015)

It's important to point out she is NOT a martyr. In order to be a martyr, you have to die. If only... 

That guy who got George Wallace, is he still available? just a thought...


----------



## Jackie22 (Sep 30, 2015)

Republicans hypocrites.......


----------



## BobF (Sep 30, 2015)

Jackie22 said:


> Republicans hypocrites.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jackie22 (Sep 30, 2015)

BobF said:


> Jackie22 said:
> 
> 
> > Republicans hypocrites.......
> ...


----------



## QuickSilver (Sep 30, 2015)

No matter how much someone tries to say "Democrats are as bad as Republicans"....  It's still a false equivalency.


----------



## Shirley (Sep 30, 2015)

Absolutely True! No way the Republicans can be as bad as the Democrats.


----------



## BobF (Sep 30, 2015)

Jackie22 said:


> BobF said:
> 
> 
> > All one has to do is look at the voting record of Republicans and Democrats in Congress to see which party cares for the poor and downtrodden in this country, but there will always be those that try to influence the public by misrepresentation and those that believe such misrepresentation.
> ...


----------



## Jackie22 (Sep 30, 2015)

[h=1]Democrats Victorious As Senate Passes CR That Keeps Planned Parenthood Funded[/h]







*The Senate bill was supported by all Democratic Senators while the Republicans split 32-20 in favor of the resolution. Two Republican Senators (Rubio and Graham) did not show up for the vote. 

The House is expected to pass the bill later today, which means that the government will be funded and stay open through December 11. According to The Hill, House conservatives may try to pull one last move to defund Planned Parenthood, “A group of House conservatives plan to follow Cruz and offer an amendment defunding Planned Parenthood to the stopgap when it reaches the Rules Committee later Wednesday.”* 

*The effort is expected to fail as there is bipartisan support for clean funding bill in the House. In reality, the Republican-run Congress has remained true to their previous form. They haven’t averted the crisis. They merely postponed to the holiday season.* 

(snip) 

*The extremist wing of the Republican Congressional caucus has once again promised something to their supporters that they could never deliver. Planned Parenthood is not going to be defunded. It was never going to be defunded in September, and it won’t be defunded in December.* 

http://www.politicususa.com/2015/09...passes-cr-funds-planned-parenthood-78-20.html


----------



## BobF (Sep 30, 2015)

And I think that is why the Speaker announced his resignation when he did.   He has be trying over and over to get the bills signed to avoid a shut down.   But our far right Republicans just insist on their votes and to heck with the rest of the Republican controlled House.   What they are trying to do is get some Democrats to also get more real about costs and activities.   It is not working at all.   I say we should just play along till Obama is gone and then try to put some 'money sense' into the Congress once again.   It really is the responsibility of Congress to keep the US costs in order but Obama and the Democrats don't agree and would rather see the government shut down that agree to any compromise.   Then they will blame the Republicans for causing that to happen.

Soon Obama will be gone and we will have a chance to get the government back into honest work and controlled expenses.


----------



## QuickSilver (Sep 30, 2015)

Yeah... and Ya know what is REALLY going to set Republican hair on fire..??     Rumor has it that Boehner is going to pass a ONE YEAR funding of the government... with NO defunding of Planned Parenthood.... before he leaves.... yep... that's right... hahahahahahahahahaha.... all with the help of Democrats....    Omg...   too funny...   just heard that it's in the works..


----------



## BobF (Sep 30, 2015)

If true, that is likely the only way Boehner sees to keep the Republicans from being scandalized for trying to keep the budgets lower against the non thinking spend crazy far left other side.

Just need to out ride this ugly Obama government and then move forward with either side in controlling charge.   The way it is going now we will be at $20 trillion debt, or more, before Obama is gone.


----------



## QuickSilver (Sep 30, 2015)

BobF said:


> If true, that is likely the only way Boehner sees to keep the Republicans from being scandalized for trying to keep the budgets lower against the non thinking spend crazy far left other side.
> 
> Just need to out ride this ugly Obama government and then move forward with either side in controlling charge.   The way it is going now we will be at $20 trillion debt, or more, before Obama is gone.



What you are not understanding Bob... is Boehner is passing these bills with the help of the Democrats... so how is this "keeping the budgets lower against the non thinking spend crazy far left?"      The only way to get sane bills passed for the good of the country is for Democrats to help pass them... the loony right is incapable of reason.


----------



## Thorn (Sep 30, 2015)

Shirley said:


> Absolutely True! No way the Republicans can be as bad as the Democrats.



They both are worthless.  Both parties scheme to keep the two party system in effect by passing laws making it difficult for 3rd parties, and our media systems go right along with it.  Republicans are smitten with their "God given rights" and want us to live by that, Democrats are socialists by design.   The last great conservative Barry Goldwater warned us about the religious right taking over the Republican Party, and we didn't listen.  We also didn't seem to listen to Eisenhower when he warned us of the military industrial systems taking us over.  Good conservatives are a thing of the past I fear.  These bozos today, like the idiot from Texas Ted Cruz, are not conservative by definition.  They are social engineers, bringing their religion inside your home, and that most certainly is NOT conservatism.


----------



## BobF (Sep 30, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> What you are not understanding Bob... is Boehner is passing these bills with the help of the Democrats... so how is this "keeping the budgets lower against the non thinking spend crazy far left?"      The only way to get sane bills past for the good of the country is for Democrats to help pass them... the loony right is incapable of reason.


 
You missed my point.  Which was to keep the Democrats happy spending in their usual and uncontrolled way till Obama is gone.   The far far right Republicans appear to rather have a fight and a government shut down by Obama, which Boehner has been trying to avoid.   As I see it.


----------

